# Converting Mp3 to wav



## copster (May 7, 2002)

Whats the best software for converting my Mp3's to wav's?

Thanks

Copster


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Why are you trying to do mp3 to wav?


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

Tell me if i'm havin a bit of a mental block ??? but i want to convert so i can burn to CD and listen in the car 

Is there a better way of doing it?

Copster


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Oh yes...very interesting question!! I need to know the answer too.

How do you make MP3s to a CD format so they can be played at the TTs CD changer?


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

Exactly Vlastan couldn't have put it better myself ;D

You used to be able to do it in Winamp but Winamp3 doesn't seem to have the option..... :-/

There must be loads of people doing this??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

most burning utils will do it automatically.

However, if you want standalone goto http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/

It's free, and it's good


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

You dont need to convert to wav, all (most) burning software does this for you. Nero et al certainly do.

Just create a new audio cd and drag the mp3s onto it - its as simple as that. ;D


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

I use the Easy CD-DA suite of programs, I have copied the info and links section below. Does everything extracts/and burns mp3, wav and a few other files directly.

===============================

Easy CD-DA Extractor

Easy CD-DA Extractor is shareware, which means that you can evaluate the software before buying it. The software now runs in evaluation mode.

Easy CD-DA Extractor software package includes three programs (shortcuts can be found under Start Menu / Programs / Easy CD-DA Extractor 5.0):

Easy CD-DA Extractor, copies audio tracks from music CDs to sound files, supports many different output formats including MP3, Windows Media Audio, and Ogg Vorbis. 
Audio File Encoder/Decoder/Converter, converts music files from one format to another, also supports many different formats as input and output. 
Audio CD Creator, creates music CDs that can be played in any standard home or car stereo from WAV and MP3 files 
The Online Help section at http://www.poikosoft.com/help.html contains examples that will help you to get started.

More information @ Poikosoft website: http://www.poikosoft.com
Purchase information: http://www.poikosoft.com/buy.html


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Great thanks chaps. Now i can have some serious onboard tunes

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Copster


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ok - use EZCD Creator or Nero - in ezcd all you have to do is drag and drop the mp3 files onto a new music cd project - ezcd does the conversion to music. Nero is the same process.
For ripping from cds to wav or mp3 you can use the software from within ezcd to grab the files - dead easy.


----------

